# What do you want your vet to post on facebook/twitter?



## BeckyVNBS (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi, I'm a final year veterinary nursing student from the University of Bristol. 
I'm currently undertaking a research project looking at what you as pet owners want from your vets on social media sites such as facebook.
Does your vet post too often? Not enough photo's? Want more discussion?

I've put together a 23 question survey that takes only a few minutes to complete- I'm hoping that your answers to these questions will allow me to help vets use sites such as Facebook better, they are there for you so lets makes sure you're getting the information you want!

The survey can be found here- http://kwiksurveys.com/s.asp?sid=hwsoh069jp0kls382344

Any and all replies are greatly appreciated. There is no obligation to answer all of the questions and the survey is completely anonymous. Feel free to also discuss the topic in this thread!

Thank you!


----------

